# Show your fivemega stuff!



## 737mech (Feb 25, 2010)

I have really come to love some of my fivemega hosts and parts. I see a lot of people on the forum with his lights and parts so I figured it would be a great idea to start a thread showing some of his cool products. I recently bought a 1x26500 host and I just love this thing! I also have a few other parts I can show off but I figure I will wait to see how this thread goes.

*So post up some pictures of your FM goodies!*

*FM 1x26500 with M2 bezel*


----------



## Dioni (Feb 25, 2010)

Very nice "tank"!!! :thumbsup:

Anxiously waiting for what will come next!


----------



## Databyter (Feb 25, 2010)

I've got quite a few FM things, Deep reflector, batt holders, my most recent is the Gold one,






I have everything but the batt pack for this build. (I actually wanted the chrome but by the time I saved the cash the only good color left was gold :thinking: Hard to find Gold accessories, but I'll probably do a 3D version in Black and get a black FM head for that.

Note: There is only one of these FM M*G 623 Tri-Bore 2D hosts left (also in Gold).

I highly recommend the host it's nice, get it before it's gone. Worry about how to use it later.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

FM light is great .
Only very ,very few left since I have swithed from incans to ledlights .


----------



## 737mech (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is my Fivemega/Nite 2x18650 host with a Z59 tailcap, FinHead bezel, and Nailbender 3 mode XPG dropin.


----------



## daimleramg (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Eric242 (Mar 1, 2010)

Two lego lights with FM bodies:

with 1x18650 C-M body:











with 1x18500 body:
http://www.ea242.de/pic/lampen/18500-*******1.jpg

http://www.ea242.de/pic/lampen/18500-*******5.jpg

I´ve got another one with a 1x8500 body and 102mm extender (=3x18500) which I spray painted with krylon. It has a Lumens Factory D36 Mini Turbo Head with IMR13 bulb and a Surefire Z41. I´ll try to get a picture up soon.

Eric


----------



## 737mech (Mar 1, 2010)

daimleramg said:


>


 
NICE! I use a Moddoo in my Tank light as well. Killer setup.


----------



## daimleramg (Mar 1, 2010)

737mech said:


> NICE! I use a Moddoo in my Tank light as well. Killer setup.


 

Its not actually the tank light, the host is from his first run back in dec '08. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/216471

The tailcap is the same size as the body so there is no weird looking "butt is bigger then head". This is my fav(my precious) host but is not able to take a 26500, so I have to resort to DX's 25500 li-ion.

Which triple did you get? his XPE or XPG?


----------



## 737mech (Mar 1, 2010)

I got the XPE, keeping my eyes and ears open for the XPG though. Thanks for sharing the pics. I would love to own that collection!


----------



## 737mech (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a new fivemega 3P and two of his new C size switches on the way. I will post a few pics when they arrive.


----------



## flashfiend (Mar 1, 2010)

daimleramg, is that a Solarforce Masterpiece on the 26650 body?


----------



## QtrHorse (Mar 2, 2010)

It sure looks like it. It will be nice when they offer different pills (SST series) for this head or just extra blank pills so you can have your favorite modder do something interesting for you

That head goes well with the FM body.



flashfiend said:


> daimleramg, is that a Solarforce Masterpiece on the 26650 body?


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 3, 2010)

Here´s the other Lego I was talking about. The parts are: Surefire Z41-BK, FiveMega 102mm extension, FiveMega 1x18500 Body, Leef Grip, Lumans Factory D36 Mini Turbo Head with IMR13 Bulb (1000 bulb lumens) and Flip Lenscover. Spraypainted with green and brown krylon matte camouflage paint.


----------



## daimleramg (Mar 4, 2010)

flashfiend said:


> daimleramg, is that a Solarforce Masterpiece on the 26650 body?


 

It is, funny thing I have a SS switch in the 2x26500 host and when I use the Solarforce Masterpeice Pro-1 head the SS switch works. I think it works with LED's that are regulated and not direct driven. Starting this up is like staring up an HID.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 4, 2010)

daimleramg said:


> Its not actually the tank light, the host is from his first run back in dec '08. [...] The tailcap is the same size as the body so there is no weird looking "butt is bigger then head". This is my fav(my precious) host but is not able to take a 26500, so I have to resort to DX's 25500 li-ion.


ooo, an FM 1xC . Those are rare, I have a 2xC and a 3xC but although it may have happened, I have not yet seen a 1xC come up for sale in B/S/T. IIRC they sold out in like 48 hours or something in the original sale thread. :sigh: 

I use a SF KT-2 (bk) & LED tower on my FM 2xC, I can try to post some better pics but I did a writeup on both the 2xC and 3xC *here*. ~240 throwy lumens for over 3 hrs on 2x Accupower LSD C NiMH cells.

There's just something about those FM C bodies with the same-diameter tailcap, they look much nicer than the similar FM 26500 bodies. :thumbsup:


----------



## daimleramg (Mar 4, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> ooo, an FM 1xC . Those are rare, I have a 2xC and a 3xC but although it may have happened, I have not yet seen a 1xC come up for sale in B/S/T. IIRC they sold out in like 48 hours or something. :sigh:
> 
> I use a SF KT-2 (bk) & LED tower on my FM 2xC, I can try to post some better pics but I did a writeup on both the 2xC and 3xC *here*. ~240 throwy lumens for over 3 hrs on 2x Accupower LSD C NiMH cells.
> 
> There's just something about those FM C bodies with the same-diameter tailcap, they look much nicer than the similar FM 26500 bodies. :thumbsup:


 

I searched high and low for the FM 1C host, finally I put up a WTB over in the MP. The man came through and sold me I guess the last one he had, IMO this is the best host he has made. On a side note, the size of this host makes it very pocketable. I do not wear baggy jeans at all and no one can tell I have this in my pocket at all times.


----------



## 737mech (Mar 5, 2010)

Hopefully FM is following this thread.... Please make some more 1xC hosts with the same size tailcap


----------



## daimleramg (Mar 5, 2010)

I asked him to make a D36 1x26500 host, this way it will have a bezel bigger then the tailcap.


----------



## 737mech (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is my 2x18650 and 3P bodies with FM's new tailcaps.


----------

